# Kühlbox/ Fischtransport im Auto



## Felipe95 (14. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

für mich und meinen Vater geht es dieses Jahr das erste Mal auf eigene Faust nach Nord-Norwegen.
Das heißt, wir fahren selber mit dem Auto hoch und wieder runter.
Für die Rückfahrt machen wir uns aktuell etwas Gedanken über den Fischtransport und die richtige Kühlbox. Daher hoffe ich, dass ich hier ein paar Ratschläge von erfahrenen Norwegen-Fahrern bekomme.

Nach aktuellem Stand sieht die Rückreise wie folgt aus:
- Start mit dem Auto in Nordnorwegen (Vormittags) ca. 8h mit dem Auto
- Zwischenübernachtung in Norwegen
- Weiterfahrt nach Oslo am nächsten Tag (ca. 6h)
- Fähre von Oslo nach Kiel von 14 Uhr bis 10 Uhr am Folgetag
- Von Kiel nach Wolfsburg (ca. 4h)

In Wolfsburg haben wir dann spätestens die Möglichkeit die Fische wieder in eine Kühltruhe zu packen. Für mich geht es dann am Folgetag noch runter nach Bayern.

Im worst case haben wir aber 50h bis wir die Filets wieder in eine Tiefkühltruhe packen können.
Alternativ wäre natürlich noch zu überlegen, ob man sich die Zwischenübernachtung spart und 13-14h direkt nach Oslo auf die Fähre fährt.

Was wären hier eure Erfahrungen und gibt es gute Kühlboxen, die ihr empfehlen könnt und was kann ich noch alles tun, damit der Fisch im Idealfall Knüppel hart in DE ankommt?

Danke im Voraus und beste Grüße!
Felix


----------



## Orothred (14. Mai 2022)

12V-Kompressor-Kühlbox, sowas in der Art:

*Mobicool FR40 Kühlbox*


Kühlt bis -10°, sollte reichen. Die Fähre sollte der gekühlte Fisch da drin denk ich überstehen, danach kann sie ja wieder im Auto in Betrieb genommen werden. Ist halt nur die Frage, wie viel Fisch ihr plant, runterzufahren


----------



## Felipe95 (14. Mai 2022)

Gute Idee aber der Preis in Höhe von 325€ entspricht ja schon 1/4 der Reisekosten für Unterkunft, Boot und Co. 
So viel wollte ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben.
Dachte eigentlich mehr an 100-150€


----------



## Orothred (14. Mai 2022)

Felipe95 schrieb:


> Gute Idee aber der Preis in Höhe von 325€ entspricht ja schon 1/4 der Reisekosten für Unterkunft, Boot und Co.
> So viel wollte ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben.
> Dachte eigentlich mehr an 100-150€



Ja gut....das Ding kaufst du ja nicht für jede Reise neu


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (14. Mai 2022)

Ich hatte mal so eine Kühlbox, die ist dann aber defekt geworden und selbst kann man die nicht reparieren. Heißt, zum Hersteller einschicken und eine ungewisse Zeit auf Reparatur warten.
So eine Kompressor-Kühlbox hat schon ein großes Eigengewicht und du brauchst neben dem Auto- noch einen oder mehrere Netzadapter!

Ich empfehle dir/euch eine Kühlbox von COLEMAN, die gibt es in vielen Größen zu kaufen und die lassen sich mit Eiswürfeln bzw. Crunched Ice und Kühlakkus betreiben, die man überall bekommt (das Eis). Ich habe selbst eine große 110l Box,  tiefgekühlte Lebensmittel waren nach 3 Tagen immer noch gefroren!

Denke auch daran, das ihr nur eine bestimmte Menge an Fischfilet aus Norwegen pro Person ausführen dürft!
Cool, daß du aus Wolfsburg kommst, da bin ich aufgewachsen und habe dort von 1981 - 87 auch in in der Jugendgruppe geangelt bzw. es gelernt...

Gruß in die Heimat!


----------



## Verstrahlt (14. Mai 2022)

Gab vor paar wochen erst hier was im Forum dazu aber wie alle guten Kühlboxen extrem teuer.....








						Kühlboxen für echte Outdoor-Erlebnisse
					

Geräte-Tipp  Die Firma Truma bietet innovative und praktische Kühlboxen an, die für uns Angler wie gemacht sind. Gleichzeitig kühlen und gefrieren - und das alles auch per Akku - mit diesen Boxen ist es möglich!   Für jeden Anlass und jede Größe gibt es das passende Truma Cooler Modell.  Jetzt...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




50h Stunden ist schon extrem lange .. Da reicht keine normale box mit Eis.


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Mai 2022)

Es gibt da wohl unterschiedliche Meinungen, siehe:






						Wie bleibt der Fisch lange frisch?
					

Hallo,   im Sommer 2016 fahren mein Sohn und ich für 14 Tage nach Leka-Brygge, das liegt 1140 km nördlich von Kristiansand.  Die Reise soll mit dem Auto bis Hirtshals, dann mit der Schnellfähre rüber nach Kristiansand und dann mit dem Auto weiter bis Leka gehen.  Die Hinfahrt ist...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Felipe95 (14. Mai 2022)

Vielen Dank für eure Nachrichten, ich denke ich werde mich für eine passive Kühlbox entscheiden. Von Coleman und Demetric habe ich jetzt schon häufiger was gelesen.

Könnt ihr mir hier vielleicht noch ein Modell bzw. Größe empfehlen, die ich für 20-30kg Filets + entsprechende Kühlakkus und Eis benötige?


Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Cool, daß du aus Wolfsburg kommst, da bin ich aufgewachsen und habe dort von 1981 - 87 auch in in der Jugendgruppe geangelt bzw. es gelernt...
> 
> Gruß in die Heimat!


Gebührtiger Wolfsburger! 
Aber wohne seit Ende 2013 auch nicht mehr da, bin aber noch regelmäßig in WOB.
In der Jugendgruppe war ich aber von 2003 bis ca. 2009/10 aktiv also etwas später 
Seit letztem Jahr wohne ich in Landshut Nähe München.


----------



## ragbar (15. Mai 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> eine Kühlbox von COLEMAN,


mit Crunch und Eiswürfeln zum Kühlgut,wenn keine elektrische Kühlung möglich.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (15. Mai 2022)

Felipe95 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Nachrichten, ich denke ich werde mich für eine passive Kühlbox entscheiden. Von Coleman und Demetric habe ich jetzt schon häufiger was gelesen.
> 
> Könnt ihr mir hier vielleicht noch ein Modell bzw. Größe empfehlen, die ich für 20-30kg Filets + entsprechende Kühlakkus und Eis benötige?
> 
> ...



Von der Größe würde ich Dir ein Box so mit 110, 120 L. empfehlen! Muß ja auch irgendwie ins Auto passen, also entsprechend vorher die Maße checken!  Am besten wäre eine mit eingelassenen Rädern, dann braucht ihr auf ebener Strecke nicht so schwer tragen....

Wo hast du denn damals in WOB gewohnt?  Oh, was würde ich gerne wieder im Allersee oder im MLK angeln....


----------



## Felipe95 (15. Mai 2022)

Oh man 110l Kühlboxen sind aber ganz schön teuer. Hätte nicht gedacht das man eine so große tatsächlich braucht.

Ich habe damals (bei mein n Eltern) in Vorsfelde Nord gewohnt. War daher auch im AGV Vorsfelde und nicht im Wolfsburger Verein.
Damals habe ich den Mittellandkanal gar nicht so zu schätzen gewusst. Heute weiß ich, dass der Mittellandkanal einer der fischreichsten und am einfachsten zu beangelnden Gewässer überhaupt ist.
Super Zander und Barsch Bestand und auch z.B. Aal, Quappe und Weißfisch ist in Massen vorhanden.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Mai 2022)

Felipe95 schrieb:


> Oh man 110l Kühlboxen sind aber ganz schön teuer. Hätte nicht gedacht das man eine so große tatsächlich braucht.


Geh zum Großmarkt oder zum Fischhändler und hole dir dort Styropurboxen, die werden sowieso weggeworfen.
Wenn eine nicht reicht, dann nimm halt zwei mit!
Noch ein Tipp, den Fisch schon beim Einfrieren dick in Zeitungspapier einpacken, das isoliert noch besser.
Dann halt Crushed Eis dazu, oder auch gut, Tetrapacks Mit Wasser befüllt und gefroren mit dazu.
(nicht ganz voll machen, dass mit dem 10:11 kennst du?)
Es ist sogar hilfreich diese Box noch zusätzlich in eine dicke Decke oder Schlafsack einzupacken.

Jürgen


----------



## Ladi74 (15. Mai 2022)

Was willst du mit einem 110- 120l "Kindersarg"? Gibt bei ner etwaigen Kontrolle nur Ärger.
Ich habe eine 40l. Wenn man gut packt, bekommt man über 30kg Filet in die Kiste. Übrigens, als Ausweichladung passen genau 40Dosen Bier rein.
Da ihr zu 2. fahrt, dürft ihr 36kg Fisch ausführen. Bei der langen Rückreise würde ich ne Coleman o.ä. mit ca50l nehmen. Rettungsdecke, Kühlakkus rein fertig.
Loses Eis würde ich nicht nehmen. Wenn das anfängt zu tauen, schwimmen die Filets in der Brühe rum. Gibt nur Sauerei und Gammel!

Für "Ersttäter" in Norge, stimme ich Taxidermists Vorschlag voll zu. 
Nehmt Styroporkisten mit 5cm Wandstärke. Du kannst auch mal im Zoohandel nachfragen. Die bekommen z.B. Aquarienpflanzen und -fische in solchen Boxen geliefert.


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Mai 2022)

Gut geschrieben... Sauber und dicht gepackt ergeben die Filets quasi einen auf - 18 Grad gekühlten Klumpen... 

Einen derart niedrige Temperatur ist mit Eis oder Kühlakkus nicht zu erreichen. 

Ne kleine Platte Styrodur unten drunter gelegt, hilft gegen das durch Auspuff oder Fahrbahn erhitzte Karosserieblech


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (15. Mai 2022)

Wenn ihr am Einfrierort Trockeneis bekommen könnt, umso besser! Das gibt's meist in der gewerblichen Fleisch- und Fischverarbeitung. 
Damit hast du keine Probleme mit Schmelzwasser und die Kühlbox wird wesentlich leichter!


----------



## ollidi (15. Mai 2022)

Ich nutze auch eine Styroporbox aus der Metro. Mehr braucht man wirklich nicht.
Im Idealfall hast Du in Norwegen eine Gefriertruhe, in die Du die Box direkt reinstellen kannst. Da kannst Du die Filetpakete schön dicht an dicht reinpacken und die frieren so gut wie ohne Lücken zusammen.
Wenn Du nach oben zum Deckel noch Luft hast, Zeitungen drauflegen oder noch besser, gefrorene Reker im Supermarkt kaufen und reinschütten. 
Zum Transport Deckel drauf und einmal rum mit Klebeband zukleben.


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. Mai 2022)

Trockeneis im PKW ergibt bei der Schmelzung CO2, wäre ich vorsichtig.


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Mai 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Wenn Du nach oben zum Deckel noch Luft hast, Zeitungen drauflegen oder noch besser, gefrorene Reker im Supermarkt kaufen und reinschütten.
> Zum Transport Deckel drauf und einmal rum mit Klebeband zukleben.


Genau so... Und zulassen das Dingen - nicht zwischendurch reingucken zum überprüfen... 

Das mit den Rekern geht exakt so lange gut, bis Du wegen der Reker ne größere Box brauchst 

Mittlerweile kaufe ich mindestens zwei Kisten davon


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Mai 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Trockeneis im PKW ergibt bei der Schmelzung CO2, wäre ich vorsichtig.


Aber sowas von....


----------



## Gerd II (15. Mai 2022)

Hier noch ein Tipp von mir. 
Wie hier schon beschrieben, wichtig, die Kiste gut abkleben und seit ein paar Jahren lege ich die Box mit einer Rettungsdecke aus und oben gut verschließen. Die Wirkung ist enorm. 
Nutze eine 100 l Keep Cold- Box und die hat eine knappe 40 Std. Rückfahrt locker überstanden. 
Sollte man eine Zwischenübernachtung einlegen, gibt es oft Möglichkeiten, den Fisch dort in einer Truhe zwischenzulagern.


----------



## Felipe95 (15. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Das mit der Rettungsdecke habe ich noch nicht zu 100% verstanden.
Ihr legt diese in die Kühlbox bzw. Legt diese innen mit der Decke aus?
Oder umwickelt ihr die Kühlbox von außen mit der Rettungsdecke, damit Wärme vom der Kühlbox besser abgeschirmt wird?


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Mai 2022)

Außen um die Box herum- mit der absorbierenden Seite nach außen...


----------



## Felipe95 (16. Mai 2022)

Ah ok, danke.

Wie seht ihr dass denn im Vergleich?

Ist eine 60l Coleman Kühlbox besser?
Oder 
Eine 60l Styroporbox mit 4cm Wandstärke?

Ist der knapp vierfache Preis der Coleman Kühlbox gerechtfertigt?

Gruß Felix


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (16. Mai 2022)

Felipe95 schrieb:


> Ist der knapp vierfache Preis der Coleman Kühlbox gerechtfertigt?
> 
> Gruß Felix


Das kommt darauf an, um was für eine Art Kühlbox es sich handelt. Das Non-Plus-Ultra sind Kompressor-Kühlboxen. Je nach Größe können die schon mal 300 bis 800 Euro kosten. Dafür kühlt eine Kompressorbox unabhängig von der Außentemperatur auch auf Minusgrade. Absorberkühlboxen dagegen können physikalisch bedingt nur einen Temperaturunterschied von maximal 30 Grad erzeugen. Heißt: bei einer Lufttemperatur von 30 Grad, kommt die Kühlbox maximal auf 0 Grad. Eine Styroporbox mit Kühlakkus nennt man auch passiv Kühlbox. Das schöne daran ist, dass diese Boxen vergleichsweise leicht sind und keinen Strom oder Gas benötigen. Eine Kühltasche nehme ich an heißen Tagen mit Angeln. Für einen Tag hält die Temperatur, damit Brotzeit und der Fang kühl bleiben. Einfrieren geht damit allerdings nicht.

Wenn du hauptsächlich fährst und eine gleichmäßige Kühlung benötigst, würde ich eine Kompressorkühlbox verwenden. Die kannst du während der Fahrt über 12 Volt (Zigarettenanzünder) betreiben. Während der Zwischenübernachtung nimmst du sie mit ins Zimmer und hängst sie an die normale Steckdose. Ein paar Stunden übersteht die Kühlbox zur Not auch mal ohne Strom, da sie ja isoliert ist. Habe eine ältere Kompressorbox von Waeco (heute Dometic). Die ist immer beim Zelten dabei und hat sich über die Zeit echt bezahlt gemacht.


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Mai 2022)

Der Preis der Coleman rechtfertigt sich dadurch, dass sie auf jeden Fall stabiler und für ne längere Nutzungsdauer ausgelegt ist. 
Zudem wirste die auch öfters im Sommer für Ausflüge /Veranstaltungen gebrauchen können... 

Bei ner Styrobox hauste schnell mal beim beladen des Autos ne ne Macke rein... deswegen sieht se nach kurzer Zeit äußerlich etwas angeranzt aus 

Und wirst du mal in die Verlegenheit kommen zum Angeln nach Island /Irland /Faröer/Nordnorwegen fliegen zu wollen.... Mit der Coleman wird Dir die Airline keine Probleme machen


----------



## Timo.Keibel (16. Mai 2022)

Ich nutze seit ein paar Monaten die Kühlboxen von Stanley. Zum Fischtransport aus Norwgen sind diese aber vermutlich zu klein. Wobei es auch große Ausführungen gibt. Elmar Elfers Du hast die Box doch schon länger in Gebrauch und kannst was zur Isolationsleistung sagen.

Ansonsten sind wohl die Outdoorboxen von *YETI* und *DOMETIC* State of the Art. Allerdings kosten beide auch echt eine ganze Stange Geld. Zum Ende des Jahres kann ich zur Cool-Ice von Dometic etwas mehr berichten.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (16. Mai 2022)

Ich bin mit der Isolation absolut zufrieden. Drei Tage kalter Weißwein in SPO. Hatten die Box mit im Zimmer und ordentlich mit Kühlakkus befüllt. Im Schatten hielt sie von Freitag bis Sonntag die Pullen super kühl.


----------



## Amerika1110 (16. Mai 2022)

Wir belegen die Innenseiten unserer Styroboxen mit Alufolie aus, um den bekannten Thermoskanneneffekt zu erzielen. Man hat zwar kein Vakuum wie beim Original, aber durch die Alufolie wird ein Eindringen der Wärme besser verhindert. Ist der selbe Effekt wie bei Gerd mit der Rettungsdecke.


----------



## ragbar (16. Mai 2022)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Bei ner Styrobox hauste schnell mal beim beladen des Autos ne ne Macke rein.


Deswegen außen das hier drum,wenns länger halten soll und Budgetlösung gefragt ist:








						3M Outdoortape of all-weather-tape online kopen | LIDL
					

3M Outdoortape of all-weather-tape bij LIDL online kopen ✅ Kies je leverdag ✅ Ook 's avonds bezorgd ✅ 90 Dagen bedenktijd ✅ Gratis retourneren




					www.lidl.nl


----------



## Tikey0815 (16. Mai 2022)

Ich hab ne Coleman 60QT mit Rädern und ausfahrbaren Griff, kann man dann gut wie ein Caddy bewegen. 
Soll 5 Tage die Temperatur halten, bin aber bisher für so eine lange Zeit nie in die Verlegenheit gekommen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. Mai 2022)

Wenn ihr eine vernünftige stabile Styroporbox sucht, fragt mal euren Pizzabäcker. Die sind irgendwie stabiler als die Fischkisten, meistens auch dickwandiger und haben einen gut schließenden Deckel. Ärgerlich ist nur die Farbe, meistens sind sie in schwarz gehalten. Aber dafür gibt es ja die Rettungsdecke.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (16. Mai 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn ihr eine vernünftige stabile Styroporbox sucht, fragt mal euren Pizzabäcker.


Du meinst so etwas? Finde ich gar nicht mal teuer. 


			https://www.amazon.de/Pizzabox-Transportbox-Thermobox-Thermohauser-41x41x23/dp/B073QMXQ5Q/ref=asc_df_B073QMXQ5Q/?tag=&linkCode=df0&hvadid=407478911174&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=7116383709532787344&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9042383&hvtargid=pla-690126387263&th=1&ref=&adgrpid=86746052786


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. Mai 2022)

Ja, so was. Weiss aber nicht, ob die aus der Pizzeria noch evtl etwas gewerblicher sind. Meine habe ich dann noch zusätzlich auf dem Boden mit einer Zusatzplatte Styropor ausgestattet, kann man machen, muss aber nicht.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. Mai 2022)

Felix, du kannst ja eine Styroporbox in eine von Coleman stellen! Dazu müssteste erst die Maße von der Sb kennen und dann die Coleman in der passenden Größe bestellen.
Wie bereits schon geschrieben, alle Hohlräume mit Papier, Alu- oder Luftpolsterfolie ausfüllen.
Die Deckel mit Klebefolie sichern. Die Box gegen äußere Beschädigung am besten im Originalkarton transportieren, wo die Seiten etwas eingeschnitten sind, damit die Griffe verwendet werden können.

Zwischen Box und Karton kommt die Rettungsdecke....

Hecht 100 und Dorschbremse: Co2 ist schwerer wie Luft und sammelt sich am Boden der Kühlbox! Es tritt NICHT in Lebensgefährlicher Konzentration aus und schmilzt nur sehr langsam, da - 70° Grad kalt.
Ich habe mit Trockeneis bzw. Co2 beruflich zu tun und schon mehrmals meine Kühlbox mit Co2 Schnee befüllt und auch über längere Strecken im Auto transportiert.
Eure Sorgen kann ich zu 100% entkräften, Trockeneis in geschlossenen Behältern ist absolut harmlos!


----------



## Amerika1110 (16. Mai 2022)

Also wir habe vor 25 Jahren auch mit einfachen Boxen vom Catering begonnen und die haben 15 Jahre ihren Dienst klaglos getan. Dann habe ich zwei Boxen von Känga gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden. Der Deckel schließt sehr dicht, der Innenraum ist glatt ausgeführt, sodass man die Boxen sehr hygienisch auswaschen kann.
Die Wandstärke ist vollkommen ausreichend für 36 stündige Touren im Hochsommer im warmen Auto. Wird ganz sicher auch länger halten, aber nur um das auszuprobieren, fahre ich nicht am eigenen Hof vorbei bei der Heimreise.


----------



## Gerd II (16. Mai 2022)




----------



## Felipe95 (16. Mai 2022)

Wie macht ihr dass den vor Ort in Norwegen mit euren Kühlboxen (z.B. Coleman).
Stellt ihr die dann auch offen (ohne Deckel) in den TK-Raum des Reiseanbieters, packt euren Fisch darein und nehmt diese dann am letzten Tag so wieder mit?


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Mai 2022)

Im Idealfall ja... 
Beim schichten der Lagen muss aber darauf geachtet werden, dass die jeweils untere Lage gut durchgefroren ist- sonst taut man sie mit den Neuen Filets wieder an...


----------



## Heilbutt (16. Mai 2022)

Hallo,
auch ich rate von eine Kompressor-Box ab. Teuer, der Kompressor braucht viel Platz, und ich hätte auch Bedenken das der über eine längere
Überfahrt die Autobatterie leernuckelt. Ich habe selber eine solche Box, aber nur fürs Camping. Ohne Stromanschluss kühlt die nicht sehr lange recht gut...

Also wie schon mehrfach geschrieben, nimm eine passive Box. Klar reichen auch einfache, günstige.
Ich persönich würde aber, zumindest wenn du die Absicht hast sowas öfter zu machen, gleich in eine wirklich gute investieren,
an der du dann auch Jahre lang Freude haben dürftest. Ich kann davon ein Lied singen, denn ich besitze inzwischen knapp 
ein halbes Duzend "halbgute"! 
Dann gehts schon weiter zur Größe:
Bei den "ganz Guten" ist es bis ca. 36 Std. Reise völlig wurscht, ob die vorher mit in der Kühltruhe stand, 
vorausgesetzt sie ist gut geschlichtet, siehe Rettungsdecken, usw. 
Du könntes also theoretisch eine riesige Box, anstatt mehrerer kleinerer nehmen.
Bei 48 Std. und mehr würde ich die Box aber schon direkt in die Kühltruhe stellen wollen. 
Dazu muß sie dort natürlich reinpassen, und du musst die gefüllt da auch wieder rausheben können....

Und wie du selbst schreibst, stelle die Kühlbox gleich zu Anfang wenn du ankommst, geöffnet in die Kühltruhe.
Ich hab das mal erst mit den erstes Filetpäckchen am ersten Angeltag gemacht. Also die Tüten in die "zimmerwarme" Kühlbox,
die wiederum in die Kühltruhe. (ohne Deckel!)
Am nächsten Morgen waren die Filets gerade mal leicht angefroren. So hat die Box das durchfrieren verzögert.

Gruß und Petri!
Holger


----------



## Felipe95 (16. Mai 2022)

Vielen Dank nochmal für die zahlreichen Antworten und Tipps!
Ich werde mir dann die 60l Coleman Kühlbox kaufen und diese dann auf der Rückfahrt zusätzlich in eine Rettungsdecke einwickeln, wie von euch empfohlen.

Beste Grüße
Felix


----------



## Gerd II (16. Mai 2022)

Wie schon erwähnt, ich würd die Box von innen damit auslegen, wie von Ralf und mir beschrieben. 
Wir machen das schon ewig. 
Von außen wäre das sehr unhandlich und nicht so effektiv. 
Wenn die Kiste nicht so voll wird, isoliert das gleichzeitig den Fisch vom restlichen Innenraum. 
Hab ich noch zuviel Luft im Innenraum, so daß man das mit Zeitung nicht aus stopfen kann, kommt ein Thermoanzug 
oben drauf.


----------

